
Show HN: We made Wcurl – a dialogflow sales bot for LinkedIn automation - gavribirnbaum
https://wcurl.io/
======
gavribirnbaum
Hi everyone. We built Wcurl as an internal tool after spending hours a day
responding to outreach messages on LinkedIn. Our ultimate goal is to automate
all outreach-related things up until the first call. We'd love to get your
feedback. It is very MVP-ish – we just connected the dots between Slack,
LinkedIn and Dialogflow :)

~~~
rmeertens
Does LinkedIn actually allow this? I thought they didn't allow bots on their
platform...

~~~
gavribirnbaum
It's a bit of a grey area. But there are other LinkedIn Automation tools
already available.

------
obiezei
Awesome concept

~~~
gavribirnbaum
Thank you :) LMK if I can help you understand it. Onboarding still needs a bit
of work.

